# is this ok with a vizslas



## trqjnky (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 5 month old vizsla. hes a decent dog, still got a lot of work to do. I own an auto repair shop and Stitch stays at the shop all day, pretty much has free roam. Unless a customer is coming in then i have to put him in his kennel because im still trying to get him to stop jumping on people. I have a big back yard behind the shop that he can run in. 

the problem is, i live in an apartment now since i moved. and hes just too dang hyper for it. i tried letting him come home at nights and on weekends, but my wife and i spend all night trying to get him to calm down and relax. hes just too much for the apartment at this time. so i leave him at the shop. I'm at the shop from 7am untill 6:30pm mon-fri. and then every weeknight i go down at 8:30 and 10:30 to let him outside and play a little with him. and sat and sunday i go there every 2-3 hours and let him out for about 15-30 min. 

Is this ok??? or do i need to be bringing him home? he seems to be ok with it, hyper when i show up and very energetic/playfull.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Are there any dog parks/metro parks nearby that you can take him too? It sounds like he's spending a little bit too much time in the kennel at the shop. I'm just trying to put myself in his paws and he's probably very lonely. Then when you do show up he's probably even MORE energetic because you're there and tries to cram in all his playtime in while you're there. Maybe after you leave work you could take him to the dogpark or on a walk/run before you go home. Eventually he'll settle down...this is a hard age. He's over his all-day puppy sleeping, but hasn't settled down quite yet. Sounds like it's a lot of work for you also, going to the shop several times a day/night. I'm sure he likes having the yard behind your shop, but wants to be with you more than out there by himself. I'd just try to set aside some quality one-one time with him when you're not distracted by work.


----------



## trqjnky (Dec 6, 2009)

he does get attention paid to him all day 5 days a week. he gets played with and petted all day long from 7 to 630. its not like he sits in his kennel all day alone while i work. i have mechanics working for me, i spend most the day in the office.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can understand your frustration, I think every puppy owner goes through a phase like this. I had realized you said you kept him out all day at work, but I was just saying I don't think that's enough. Nights and weekends is a lot more time in the crate than out. I wouldn't keep your pup in a crate more than 8 hours a day if you can avoid it. I'm sure it's a lot of work at this point, but just try to grin and bare it these next few months when you bring him home to your apartment. Vizslas want to be with you 24/7 and will likely be hyperactive, destructive, or have separation anxiety if they are away from their owners too much. I'm sure it will improve tremendously when you eventually have more space.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Even at 19 months there's still alot of puppy left in my V. You just need to move quick and she's running by your side. I tried to take mine to work but gave up after 2 days. I work in an office but have a large shop. But I couldn't let her roam around and it was too much to expect her to sit beside my desk all day.

They also don't like to be left alone for long periods of time. Excercise and lots of training seems to be the best thing for them. It teachs them obedience and makes tham a better companion. Also if they have had a really good run then they are more inclined to sit still or sleep in the evening.

At 5 months he's still really young. The work thing sounds tough. I think you may have to change your routine to find some time to tire him out.

Hopefully some other apartment dwellers will reply. Unfortunately I have a yard so I had an alternative.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have a 2 bedroom apartment that is just under 1000sf.
We crate our 8 month old when we are not home and he does very well in there. 
Every morning we take him out for a min. 1 hour walk and in the evening when we get home from work. Two days a week he gets out of the house with the dog walker for a good 2 hours., she takes him to a golf course or dog park and lets him run for 1 hour solid. Sometimes she cannot believe how much gas he has in the tank. ;D
On the other 3 days one of us comes home at lunch to let him out for "potty" and to take him for a quick walk around the block and then some play time.
Weekends he gets lots of walks and usually to a dog park, our city's big park or a forest for a good 2 hours of off leash fun.
Personally I wish I could spend more time with him but due to our work schedule I think we are doing pretty good. I know a few people think this is not the most ideal set up for our guy but so far it seems to be working out just fine. He gets lots of exercise, discipline/training, and tonnes of love from myself and my girlfriend.... now if we could only get the cat to like his big tongue on her then we'd be a happy family


----------

